# Homeade raccoon trap?



## John M

Does anyone make there own homeade trap? like the one where you use like a box or something and you hammer 4 nails in it at each side and you put a peice of metal in it so he grabs it and refuses to let go therefore he will stay there until you check the trap. Does anyone have anything different? Like anything i can make with just sticks around the house or a bucket? Oh and last question if i dug a large ditch about 5 foot deep and 5 foot wide and i put like a blanket over it and covered it with pine needles and sand , and put some bait on it, would the raccoon be able to climb out of the hole if he falls in?
Thanks im kind of new to this hole trapping thing, i got a fat raccoon by my house and wanted to get rid of him, but to lazy to go outside at night hehe :beer: 
~John M


----------



## John M

come on guys please help me out me and my friend wanna build something tommorow...


----------



## hill billy

First of all neither one of your ideas will work. Think about it a **** can climb a tree of course he can climb out of a hole in the ground. Your best bet would be to go and buy a havahart trap. They are good. if you dont have time, get a 22LR and a head light and go out at night and shine their eyes, that is the best way. Then you can takem on home and skinem, the best way to cookem is to boil them first and then stuff their stomachs with onions garlic bell pepper and stuff, then bakem in the oven for about an hour and a half. They are sweet and also get some sweet potatoes ooooooh weeeeeee


----------



## fishunt

I remember best raccoon trap and they used box and where little hole in it and raccoon love stealing eggsand caught hand inside the box and I will see Trapper book see if there show and explain good luck


----------



## price403

Go to harborfreight.com You can get cage traps like the have a heart ones a lot cheaper. Just search the site for cage traps... Hope this helps.


----------

